# Please help me find a good food.



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Maybe it's time to change Sparkey's food. as you may know he's been throwing up and I've been giving him a medicine to stop that and it works but if I don't use it for couple of days he will puke again. I didn't give him any this weekend and he was doing fine then last night he couldn't sleep well and this morning he was fine but when I showed him his food he started to stick his tongue out and look like he was going to puke. so I gave him the medicine real quick. he didn't eat breakfast. 

So Zoe and Bella's mom suggested Royal Canin IVD. is that the same as Royal canin mini? can I find it in petco? what do you guys think I should do about the food. I'll go to vet again when he finish the med. 
What is a good quality food that is not so rich and is for very sensitive tummies? something that he can eat more and doesn't feel full quickly. he needs to eat very often. He was doing just fine for a long time on Natural Balance Duck and potato dry food, but maybe he is getting sick of it. 








Thanks


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Did your vet diagnose Sparky? I can't believe he's still throwing up!!







I'm so sorry you're going thru this.
My personal suggestion would be getting some Hills prescription i/d from your vet. i/d stands for intestinal diet, it is very very easy on the tummy. There is also a food called low residue which is also very easy on the tummy.
I am surprised the vet didn't recommend this in the first place.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I looked into one of the special Royal Canin foods a couple of months ago and it had to be ordered. I didn't want to have to order her food all the time so we're back on Royal Canin Special. I'm pretty sure that's what it's called, it's for fussy eaters or sensitive tummy's. I don't remember and I don't keep the bags but I do know it's the one with the little white dog on the bag. That's easy enough to remember.







That one works pretty well for us.

Oh and to answer your question mini and IVD are different. At Petsmart they usually keep them in seperate sections. One is kept near the hospital area. I guess so it's easy to point out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Before you switch Sparkey's food, I'd check with your vet. If I recall, he wanted to be conservative and just try some medication to settle Sparkey's stomach before running a bunch of tests. 

Obviously, it wasn't an easy fix. I think your vet will probably want to do some tests to find out what is causing Sparkey's vomiting. Something isn't right with poor Sparkey.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so sorry that Sparkey is still having problems...I really don't know what kind of food would be good....in a Maltese anyway. When my daughter's dog Shakira (a chow mix rescue) was so sick and no food seemed to work my daughter actually discovered that the chow is more vegetarian than other dogs so my daughter started giving her Beneful which I don't think is high quality but I could be wrong...I just know it really did help Shakira and she still eats it to this day.

Shakira is the one who made me realize just how much these little ones like veggies...her favorite is Zucchini and I can't bring it in the house without Shakira going nuts for the bags. 

I will pray for little Sparky

I totally agree with everyone who has stated that the vet needs to help in this matter a bit more than before...it is not normal for a fluffbutt to throw up all the time....Poor Sparkey


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hasn't Sparkey been on the meds for a week already or close to it? I would think that by now if the stuff was doing him any good he would have stopped throwing up by now. I defiantly would call the vet and tell him/her what's going on. Something is wrong and you need to find out. Fussy eater or not, throwing up all the time can't be normal. If you call let us know what the vet said. I'm so sorry he's still sick.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW,poor Sparkey.Wish I knew something to help.Boo has a sensitive tummy too,but not near as bad as Sparkey.I sure hope you get his vomiting problem solved.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Fay is Spark still on the Natural Balance Duck and Potato? I had to switch Wilson to the Sweet Potato and Fish because he threw up daily on the Duck and Potato, I think the duck was too rich for him. If you haven't tried the Sweet Potato and Fish, you might give it a try.

I know lots of dogs who just can't handle regular dog foods, a friend of mine makes her dogs' food- one of them has Irritable Bowl Syndrome, and the other threw up all the time. Her dog food is made from Brown rice, spinach, lean ground beef, lentils, and chickpeas. She makes it once a week (but she has one HUGE dog, so with only one small dog I think it would last longer), and she said it doesn't take long. Her dogs have the most beautiful fur I have ever seen, and they are so healthy. If you are interested in I will get the exact recipe from her.

Good luck, I hope you can find a solution!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Have you tried the Natural Balance Venison and rice? Mine all eat it and
have no ill effects at all..even my tiny ones.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> Fay is Spark still on the Natural Balance Duck and Potato? I had to switch Wilson to the Sweet Potato and Fish because he threw up daily on the Duck and Potato, I think the duck was too rich for him. If you haven't tried the Sweet Potato and Fish, you might give it a try.
> 
> I know lots of dogs who just can't handle regular dog foods, a friend of mine makes her dogs' food- one of them has Irritable Bowl Syndrome, and the other threw up all the time. Her dog food is made from Brown rice, spinach, lean ground beef, lentils, and chickpeas. She makes it once a week (but she has one HUGE dog, so with only one small dog I think it would last longer), and she said it doesn't take long. Her dogs have the most beautiful fur I have ever seen, and they are so healthy. If you are interested in I will get the exact recipe from her.
> 
> Good luck, I hope you can find a solution![/B]



I think most of you know that I feed Teddy home cooked food and I highly recommend it myself...I just never want to seem pushy on the subject so I hold back saying anything unless it comes up...Teddy does extremely well on home cooked food and his Vet is very pleased with what she sees...and he loves it.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

it sounds like your baby is having some major problems with food. i would make his food for awhile untill his tummy calms down, that way you can almost be sure he will gobble down his food. i would cook some chicken and veggies with rice or something like that. i don't think any dog can turn down people food


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've heard that Nature's Variety is a very good mild dog food. It is good for sensitive stomachs. It was developed so that you could rotate between their dry food, raw frozen, and canned food. The girls eat the lamb meal and oatmeal. There is also Chicken meal & rice, beaf meal and barley, new zealand vension meal & millet, and salmon meal & brown rice (new). They also recently added a raw instinct grain-free dry food. My vet recommended not feeding a chicken or beefed based food. She said vets have noticed an increase in dogs becoming allergic to them lately.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone. so I think I have to decide between Natural balance *sweet potato and fish* or the *vension and rice* or just go with *Royal canin IVD* stuff. today was the last day of giving medicine. I didn't give him any last night and this morning and he was fine and ate his breakfast. next time he throws up I will call the vet and tell him he better do something else or also ask him about the food.

I don't trust my vet when it comes to food. Sparkey was on Science Diet in the beginning and he didn't tell me that there are better food out there. I do like my vet since at least he made Sparkey much better when he showed me a medical article that some dogs throw up bile because their stomach is empty , I forgot the technical words. and my previous vet was telling me he has worms and wanted to do a bunch of things. but he didn't have that. the first vet had no clue about this. 
Oh about me cooking , forget that idea. I can't even boil an egg.







my hubby tries everyday to teach me but I forget and he end up cooking the food. I hate cooking, maybe that's why the instructions wont stick in my head







besides Sparkey does not do good at all on people food. every single time I give him rice, cheese, beef, cottage cheese, cooked veggies, he throws up. I'm telling you he is not a normal dog







he does good on baby food.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read that Sparkeywas and still is throwing up









(((give him lots of belly rubs from me







)))

am no good at giving those kind of advice, but I guess others did







sounds good to me


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> I'm telling you he is not a normal dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He may be fussy with food but he is darn cute... just look at that face!!!!









Bailey has been having poop problems and we switched foods too and he is doing a ton better... we contacted the brand and got samples... he seemed to love the Nutro Ultra for puppies.... his poops are solid again and he's eating like a champ. Also noticed no more tearing and less itches & paw chewing!

Anyways... good luck with your sweetie and definitely recommend getting the samples so you don't have to spend more money than you have to!

~ Leslie


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Maybe it's time to change Sparkey's food. as you may know he's been throwing up and I've been giving him a medicine to stop that and it works but if I don't use it for couple of days he will puke again. I didn't give him any this weekend and he was doing fine then last night he couldn't sleep well and this morning he was fine but when I showed him his food he started to stick his tongue out and look like he was going to puke. so I gave him the medicine real quick. he didn't eat breakfast.
> 
> So Zoe and Bella's mom suggested Royal Canin IVD. is that the same as Royal canin mini? can I find it in petco? what do you guys think I should do about the food. I'll go to vet again when he finish the med.
> What is a good quality food that is not so rich and is for very sensitive tummies? something that he can eat more and doesn't feel full quickly. he needs to eat very often. He was doing just fine for a long time on Natural Balance Duck and potato dry food, but maybe he is getting sick of it.
> ...

















I'm so sorry Sparkey is still having a hard time. Please look at the few tips I have posted....as I have walked in your shoes and then some!!!!! I have done* tons * of reading on this. My bullmastiff had started throwing up very frequently, and I knew something wasn't right....however all the testing the vets had done showed to be in-conclusive. Presley did pass away a yr later, but I dont know that the vomiting was related or not.

In my readings these are some things I have found that did help Presley.

#1) Bloat the food before you feed....this makes digestion easier.

#2) Feed 3-4 smaller portions through out the day rather than once or twice a day, this way they will always have something in their tummies.

#3) Feed a good high quality natural food with *lamb* as the main meat....lamb is the easiest to digest.

#4) Make sure your dog is hydrated

I think those were the main rules of thumb.....we followed them to the *T* and it helped *tremendously* he hardly ever threw up again after doing these few things!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> #1) Bloat the food before you feed....this makes digestion easier.
> 
> #2) Feed 3-4 smaller portions through out the day rather than once or twice a day, this way they will always have something in their tummies.
> 
> ...


Oh thanks, I just saw your post








Those are very good tips and I am following #2 and #4 and maybe later #1. 

I just got the new food couple of days ago. I decided on I'm happy to say that he hasn't thrown up for I don't know 10 days? I think what ever it was is gone







and this food is working great so far</span>







 
Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

I feed Leise Royal Canin Special 30. (I believe there is a picture of a Westie on it)

Leise has gone through many different kinds of foods and she has been SUPER fussy with her meals.. But when i gave her Royal Canin, I got a completely different response. She has gone through two whole bags already without skipping meals. 

The kinds of food she had were... Wellness, Science Diet, Eukanuba, & Nutro. After about going through half the bag, she would just not eat. For DAYS!!! I always had to mix in wet food with her dry food. But Royal Canin must be crack doggy food because she won't ever leave her bowl empty..

good luck!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Loks like I am late to this party but...

Sylphide developed food sensitivities this Spring - serious enough to send her to the hospital for fluids. She was on Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul (adult) which she loved. 

The vet recommended that we switch to Solid Gold Holistic Blendz.  She's been doing great on that , and all three of the kids love it- and the best thing is, Ozzy can eat it too (he's a diabetic and didn't like his diabetic food but loves this stuff).


----------

